# Can MP seize?



## jemgraham (Mar 3, 2018)

I was making a sugar scrub soap recipe with Stephenson’s crystal clear melt and pour soap and when I melted it and added glycerin and sweet almond oil it went solid.  I’m not very experienced with melt and pour, I usually do cp so I’m a bit at a loss.  

What crazy thing did I do?!!!?  I thought it was going to be so easy.

Thank you in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2018)

You can reheat it. You likely added cold/room temp oils to heated MP.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 3, 2018)

What were your temps?

If you had the base just barely melted and added room temp oils you could have simply cooled the mix down just enough. Try reheating everything and it should be ok. 

(Aka what Shunt said)


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 3, 2018)

ugh?  No, no seizing.  Is it too cold where you live?


----------



## lyschelw (Mar 6, 2018)

Melt and Pour is all the soap making I have had the courage to try.  Hoping there are no hidden worries about MP.  Anxiously awaiting the verdict on whether or not reheating work.  LOL, I don't think I will ever be brave enough to try CP!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 6, 2018)

lyschelw said:


> Melt and Pour is all the soap making I have had the courage to try.  Hoping there are no hidden worries about MP.  Anxiously awaiting the verdict on whether or not reheating work.  LOL, I don't think I will ever be brave enough to try CP!


You don't "rebatch" M&P persay, all you have to do is remelt and mold it.


----------



## jemgraham (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, that makes me feel better and worse at the same time!  My thermometer was reading 144 degrees but I did dump the 2nd part in at room temp and my dear sweet husband keeps the house between 60 and 65.  I kind of just kept going cold and packed it in the molds rather than trying to reheat since I wasn’t sure if that would break it.  Sadly the fragrance I used is not for me and I am avoiding the finished product.  But I will definitely give MP another shot.


----------



## jackznanakin (Mar 27, 2018)

jemgraham said:


> Well, that makes me feel better and worse at the same time!  My thermometer was reading 144 degrees but I did dump the 2nd part in at room temp and my dear sweet husband keeps the house between 60 and 65.  I kind of just kept going cold and packed it in the molds rather than trying to reheat since I wasn’t sure if that would break it.  Sadly the fragrance I used is not for me and I am avoiding the finished product.  But I will definitely give MP another shot.


how did your finished product turn out after reheating?


----------

